# 1.4 million dollar collection



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

did anyone see a show called Extreme Collecting on Sunday?
they appraised a guy's collection of large scale slot cars.
6000 cars and 600 sets.

guy says he has 500,000 invested, the guy on the show appraised 
it at at 1.4 million.
as always, values can be up or down. but it was one heck of a collection


I know it's big scale but it was still way cool.
it's worth watching, look it up.

thanks, Tom Gallaway


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I saw it Tom, the wife taped it for me. Awesome collection of rare and one of a kind stuff. I had fun watching the peripheral items that they were not highlighting. I saw some HO stuff and Gilbert slots like the James Bond set. He must be a high end large scale collector.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I caught it while I was flipping channels.

I taped it so I could show my wife that I'm not crazy 
it was fun last night, pausing it to scan the shelves.
there was some really cool cars, so many I have never seen.
my son loved the horse.

gas powered slot cars, heard of them but never have seen one.
as I have said before, not many slot cars in Oklahoma.

Tom


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

It's season 1, episode 7.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Way cool! I will have to hunt down that episode.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I found it... the episode's title is something like "The $250,000 Bottle." I couldn't get it to play online anywhere, but then i found where someone linked to it on their blog. The video quality is pretty low, but it gives you a good idea of what the guy has...

http://slottysalad.blogspot.ca/

--rick


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

What channel is "Extreme Collecting" on?

Tom


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bernard lives in Houston. I never met him, but I traded with one of his friends. I recall that he also collected television sets. At the time he lived in a warehouse that housed his massive collections.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I was watching "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" this week and they had record holders from Guiness. The first guy had the record for largest comic book collection - last inventory was around 94,000. Got me to thinking - who has the largest slot car collection and is it in the Guiness book?

Joe


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I was watching "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" this week and they had record holders from Guiness. The first guy had the record for largest comic book collection - last inventory was around 94,000. Got me to thinking - who has the largest slot car collection and is it in the Guiness book?
> 
> Joe


Its probably the same guy with the 1.4 million dollar collection.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Nope, he only had 6000 cars.
I know several people with more cars than that.

I would guess that Bob, At Slot Car Central has the most cars.
don't if you would consider it Inventory or a collection?
either way, it is a massive number.

just my guess. Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> I found it... the episode's title is something like "The $250,000 Bottle." I couldn't get it to play online anywhere, but then i found where someone linked to it on their blog. The video quality is pretty low, but it gives you a good idea of what the guy has...
> 
> http://slottysalad.blogspot.ca/
> 
> --rick


Thanks for posting that link as I got a chance to watch the show. I doubt you can put much stock in the appraised value as it would seem impossible to do without appraising each item individually...and even then, the "value" attached to each item will vary greatly depending on who is doing the appraising.

For example, can you really assume all 600 sets are worth an average of $400 without knowing the actual sets and the target audience? After all, it's really only "worth" what others are willing to pay for it - not just one person, but many. 

I would think in order to do a somewhat reasonable assessment, it would take a long time as you'd need to access each item. It can't be done in a few hours.

Joe


----------

